# Outlook does not delete messages from server



## fgilman (Feb 16, 2007)

Advanced settings in my Outlook program is set to "Remove from Server when deleted from "Deleted Items"... All messages, however, remain on the server!
Anyone knows the solution to this problem?
Thanks in advance!
Fred.
(WinXP Pro SP3 - 80Gb HD - 512Mb RAM)


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

what kind of account is this.. pop / imap / exchange server account


----------



## fgilman (Feb 16, 2007)

It's a POP account...
Fred


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

who is ur ISP / or pop account provider..
if possible check in settings if there is any option to save the messages....


----------

